# Is this a queen trap?



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

I bought a truckload of bee equipment off a an old beek, and I found this in the lot.
I have some entrance excluders but this is the first one of these I've seen. :scratch:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pFnpKO8uQaAKUW7e3BlgNw?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3sMoag5e2-IMdL9AWeWcTA?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7vsHf9zhz0fPYZsEJvjmHw?feat=directlink
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6DnCJpMzNHNnxtbyua20Fw?feat=directlink


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

To keep the hive from swarming by keeping the queen in, also used to keep the drones out I believe


----------



## SPRUCE BEE (Mar 14, 2009)

Were primarily a drone trap, but would keep the old queen from leaving also. Virgins had no problems leaving with a swarm though. People use to think too many drones = less honey crop, so they would let the trap fill up with drones in the top chamber of the trap during the day & throw their dead butts away the next morning after they succomb to the cold during the night.

SPRUCE BEE


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Drone Trap like Spruce Bee said, I have some but mine don't have that extra piece of queen excluder 
screen though!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesalleymethod.htm#drone-trap
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshopkins1886.htm#entranceguards

They are usually sold as "entrance guards".

Last time I bought one it was from Brushy Mt. I think. Before that Dadant I think. Both were decades ago...


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Can also be used to keep stray virgin queens out of the cell builder.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw a new plastic version of that queen trap a few days ago for sale on EBAY. For sale out of Europe. They used to be made of wood and screen. One of our members has a very old one.


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

ArkansasBK said:


> I saw a new plastic version of that queen trap a few days ago for sale on EBAY. For sale out of Europe. They used to be made of wood and screen. One of our members has a very old one.


The beek that I bought it from was 98 years old. Nice fellow. Mites got his bees and he said he was too old to start over. This one is wood and screen and extremely old!


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesalleymethod.htm#drone-trap
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beeshopkins1886.htm#entranceguards
> 
> They are usually sold as "entrance guards".
> ...


Has the mind set changed as far as trapping out drones. A hive I trapped out was full of drones, but most are gone now. Maybe my queen just really enjoyed "flying"!!!


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep! That is what those are... I always loved them... but that was me... I have about 50+ of them... and just made more to sell.


----------



## DoctorD (Jun 22, 2015)

Eaglerock said:


> Yep! That is what those are... I always loved them... but that was me... I have about 50+ of them... and just made more to sell.


How much you charge for 5 drone traps?


----------



## DoctorD (Jun 22, 2015)

Eaglerock said:


> Yep! That is what those are... I always loved them... but that was me... I have about 50+ of them... and just made more to sell.


send info to: [email protected]


----------

